# أول واكبر مكتب للتوظيف والاستقدام وتوفير العمالة للعمل في دول الخليج



## م لطف العليان (3 يوليو 2011)

*[FONT=&quot] السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]يشرفنا التعامل معكم و توفير كل احتياجكم من العمال والموظفين من اليمن[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]في جميع التخصصات ومن جميع الشهادات والخبرات .[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مع استعدادنا لتمثيلكم.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]- في اختيار الموظف و القيام باختباره بالتعامل مع خبرا مختصون.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]- ارسال التقارير الاسبوعية عن وضع العمالة والتاشيرات .[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]- متابعة المعاملة و استخراج التأشيرات و التأكد حتى سفر الموظف .[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]ملاحظة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : نعتبر وكلاء توظيف لشركات سعودية كبرا ونتعامل معها بكل اخلاص وامانة.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فريق متكامل من اجل خدمتكم[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]مكتب بيروت للإستقدام والتوظيف [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]معتمدون في جميع الدوائر الحكومية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]المدير العام[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]م / لطف العليان[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]المكتب الرئيسي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] اليمن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] صنعاء [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]مقابل السفارة السعودية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]– [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]جوار اجياد للسفريات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وللتواصل معنا على العناوين والأرقام التالية :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
P.O. Box: (400) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]صنعاء ص. ب. ( 400)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
Licensure No. : ( 3725 ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]رقم الترخيص : (3725)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
Mobile:00967771333310 Tel : 00967-1-265917 Fax: 00967-1-262872
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المركز[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الرئيسي صنعاء – مقابل السفارة السعودية –جوار أجياد للسفريات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فرع إب – شارع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المحافظة جوار العودي للصرافة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
Rep. of Yemen -Sana'a- opposite KSA Embassy- Beside Agiad for Traveling
Ibb Branch – Almohaftha St.- Beside Alawdy for Changing
Email: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] or [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
:thumbs_up:


----------

